# JAF/CO   Swap Meet   Stockton,Calif   October 1st 2022(Saturday)



## mr.cycleplane

Ladies and Gentlemen-Boys and Girls-Rogues and Ladies of the Bike-fellow C.A.B.E.R.'s! Once again-its that time of year for Northern California's premier bicycle swap meet-the JAF/CO SWAP MEET.  This meet will be held on Saturday October 1st at JAF/CO 1031 S. Coolidge Ave in Stockton, California 95215. This meet is put on by the C.A.B.E.'s very own Jim Frasier (JAF/CO). Jim never charges a red cent to sell and admission is always free! If you have never been to this meet it is worth the trip-its almost like a two for one trip-a fantastic bike swap meet and Jim's shop. Many sellers save items just for this meet-dipping into their stashes to make this swap meet a real success! See pictures below of previous meets and Jim's shop!
Bike collectors come from all over the Central Valley the Bay area-Northern California. Many buyers come from Southern California and out of state as well because of the ideal Central California location. The shop/swap meet is less than a mile from the 99 freeway!
Every square foot of Jim's shop from floor to ceiling is covered in parts. Display cases are bulging with the parts you have been trying to find. There is even a room full of complete bikes- ready to ride! Chances are the parts or bikes of your dreams is at this meet! Jim also manufactures may hard to find parts for all makes of bikes and some items may be available at the meet. You can also visit the shop year round by appointment-see contact information below. Officially Jim opens the gate at 6am but he's usually there early and there is a column of trucks and trailers full of bikes waiting to set up! Don't miss this meet-cash is king-many sellers now take online payments. Bring your trade items. If you need further information you can reach Jim by text only @ 209-481-9464 or email him @ jfkiller53@aol.com   See ya there.


----------



## Livmojoe

Jim is usually there by 5am. Vendor set up and early bird deals go down shortly afterwards. By 8am it’s going strong. As Tyler says, just oogling at all the treasures in Jim’s shop is worth the trip. This is THE biggest Nor Cal vintage bicycle swap of the year and is a can’t miss meet.


----------



## Pondo

I'll be there.  I'm looking for a 26" S2 chrome rim in rider condition and a 26" S7 front wheel with '69-ish Schwinn hub if anyone has them.  Plus lots of other stuff.   😆 

Last year's swap was a blast!  Just wonderful, even though I showed up kind of late.  Great people, great bikes, great parts, great time.  Definitely a must go event!


----------



## slick

Is anyone bringing some of John's chain tread tires to the swap to sell? I need some black walls badly. A few pairs. Message me and let me know. Thanks

I don't think I'll be selling this year but I'll be there for the best swap meet in Nor Cal.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

I have original royal chain black wall tires....??
One in NOS condition


----------



## slick

SJ_BIKER said:


> I have original royal chain black wall tires....??
> One in NOS condition




No thanks. Repops only. I ride on new rubber only. I've had soft NOS tires blow out on me before.


----------



## mrg

slick said:


> No thanks. Repops only. I ride on new rubber only. I've had soft NOS tires blow out on me before.



No Johns but bringing a stack of new Diamond, Schwinn style Brick, blk & WW knobby ( maybe gums ) & 2.0 S7 bricks!


----------



## slick

mrg said:


> No Johns but bringing a stack of new Diamond, Brick & 2.0 S7's!View attachment 1703269




Do the brown ones have cream sidewalls or just solid brown and how much for a pair?


----------



## mrg

Brown/cream $35 a pair


----------



## Pedals Past

I be bringing some johns colored tires Dans schwinn stuff


----------



## mrg

Ugggg! my ride got sick so everything's up in the air!🙁, Edit!, trying to work something out but everyone's plans/schedule's are all over the place!


----------



## Pondo

mrg said:


> Ugggg! my ride got sick so everything's up in the air!🙁, Edit!, trying to work something out but everyone's plans/schedule's are all over the place!



Bummer dude!  I hope the sickness passes tonight so your ride can get you to the swap!  I'm interested in some tires but it would be cool to meet you as well.  Best of luck!


----------



## mrg

Hotel canceled but still trying to work something out.


----------



## island schwinn

Bringing this stuff and a few smalls.


----------



## Jose 711

Pedals Past said:


> I be bringing some johns colored tires Dans schwinn stuff



What colors you bring, I always like to grab a pair when I see em.


----------



## Jose 711

island schwinn said:


> Bringing this stuff and a few smalls.
> 
> View attachment 1703975
> 
> View attachment 1703976
> 
> View attachment 1703977
> 
> View attachment 1703978
> 
> View attachment 1703979



What are you asking for the stand,


----------



## island schwinn

Jose 711 said:


> What are you asking for the stand,



125


----------



## Jose 711

Anyone bringing a Santa Rosa or frisco plates??😁😁


----------



## Jose 711

Anyone have a cool project they want to trade for this Shelby or interested for $300. I can bring it to the swapmeet


----------



## fordmike65

Due to my work schedule being rearranged, it didn't look like I was going to make it. But, I'm thinking several cups of coffee, NoDoz and a 2- liter bottle of Jolt Cola, I'm driving up after work Friday night. My girl has offered to be my copilot, really just there to slap me around and to keep toothpicks under my eyelids. See you there...unless I end up in a ditch.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

fordmike65 said:


> Due to my work schedule being rearranged, it didn't look like I was going to make it. But, I'm thinking several cups of coffee, NoDoz and a 2- liter bottle of Jolt Cola, I'm driving up after work Friday night. My girl has offered to be my copilot, really just there to slap me around and to keep toothpicks under my eyelids. See you there...unless I end up in a ditch
> 
> There's a few barns along the way....so just watch your 12 and don't pull a Marty Mcfly move and you'll be alright


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

well ding dang darn it all. there is an auto swap at the Alameda Naval base Saturday as well.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

49autocycledeluxe said:


> well ding dang darn it all. there is an auto swap at the Alameda Naval base Saturday as well.



Uh oh...car meet and bike meet.... I think we're gonna see another interesting side of fordmike this weekend
🤣


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone have a wish list? I'm not taking much, but will pack up parts you might be looking for.


----------



## higgens

Pack me up


----------



## fordmike65

higgens said:


> Pack me up



@mrg   Did you end up going?


----------



## higgens

He left with out me


----------



## Jon Olson

See you tomorrow Jim, bring a ‘38 Schwinn Roadster, ‘41 DX, WWII 26” ballon rims with hubs, 1937 Iver Johnson Roadster frame with crank, badges, licenses, and pre war chain guards, and stuff?


----------



## fordmike65

I'll be the tall guy with sideburns. It would be nice to meet some more Cabe members, so be sure to say Hi.


----------



## Pedals Past

not many 3 sets blue ww chain tread 3 sets green 1 set all red BF Goodrich $100 a ser 1 set 24x1.75 ww nos orig BFG $125- $560 cash takes them all


----------



## Kickstand3

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone have a wish list? I'm not taking much, but will pack up parts you might be looking for.



You got any schwinn stuff 😵‍💫


----------



## Pondo

Good luck to the early birds!  I'll see you in a couple of hours.   😎


----------



## kreika

Pics when you get a chance plz


----------



## onecatahula

WE NEED PHOTOS !!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## PlasticNerd




----------



## New Mexico Brant

Looks life the hobby is alive and doing well in Northern California!  Thank you for posting the pictures.  Enjoy that breakfast stout, I am jealous!
Still hoping to see some Trexlertown Swap pictures.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Thanks jaf/co for the warm welcome!!
Had a good time. Met some cabers...got me some new goodies and reduced the parts lot I wasn't using. 
@JAF/CO


----------



## Pondo

Great swap!!  Thanks to @JAF/CO for hosting another fantastic swap!  Super fun.  Met some Cabers, though not everyone unfortunately.  Got some great parts.  Generally had a terrific time.   😎 👍


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Was an awesome swap meet at Jim’s! Nice to have met a few of ya!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Wow,,lots of quality bikes ..Nice !


----------



## mr.cycleplane

A big ATTABOY thanks going out to Jim Frasier for hosting this annual bike swap-fantastic time! Some new faces-got to see faces with 'cabers'(by name) and lots of old time regulars-had a great time. For those that didn't attend-check out the pictures of Jim's shop-incredible(!!!)-look what you missed! Jim's shop can be visited by appointment year round-see contact info at beginning of this thread. Thanks again Jim-thanks also to all the venders who came out this year!


----------



## Che

I had a great time !
Thank you Jim Frasier @JAF/CO for sponsoring this swap and opening up your working Museum and for finding the parts I needed today for the Morrow hub. A Huge Thanks to @mr.cycleplane for his help and knowledge with that Morrow hub as he took it apart and instantly noted  im missing 2 parts which Jim found for me and recruited Mr Gary Quail ‘prewar wheel build legend’  to aid mr.cycleplane they had that prewar wheel spinning in less than 5 minutes and ride ready ! Thanks Guys.
and big Thanks to @SJ_BIKER for bringing the me a killer 36 Tall Schwinn Frame and other great parts and he picked up from me 3 sets of funky fenders that he will Roll/Straighten for me     https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...-california-san-jose-area.204944/post-1397631 he provides fender services to the CABE members. Great to finally meet you Gracias !
@mrg had the balloon S7 tires I needed at a good price. I also got some great Klunker wheels and bars from @LarzBahrs Gracias !
and to the Kool Family that was selling next to mr.cycleplane that gifted the Giant stuffed walking horse to my Granddaughter that was so nice Thank You ! See you all next year
Che


----------



## Pondo

Man, I'm kind of kicking myself now for not buying that Corvette that was out in the back.  It was the same color as my American heavy duti.  C'est La Vie.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

good time at the swap this morning. bought some post war Schwinn Springer  fenders, some crummy fenders for my crummy Prewar DX, cool pedals for my yet to arrive 1942 (?) lightweight, a straight tubular lightweight fork for a spare and most importantly did NOT buy the early 60's Suicide Shift Schwinn Continental for $125.00. all it needed was 40 hours of cleaning and polishing. the 40's hanging tank Schwinn I really liked would have cost more than the car I drove there so I decided to pass on that as well. actually should have been selling but have become pretty useless lately.  

not sure why I did not take pictures. must have been my photographer brain saying there were no "good shots" there. lots of good parts and people though.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

in the picture above posted by CABEr Che...you can see a couple of motorbike tanks sitting on the table. the tanks were hand built by CABEr Dave Laffen (Dave can be reached @  Laffen_metal_works  here on the CABE). Dave is new to the CABE but not to the bike hobby-i met him about 30-35 years ago at the local Sacramento meets thrown at Darrell Collier's Harley Shop in Roseville. the amazing thing is he built them off a picture with his phone's camera-basically no 'notes' and went to town with a torch-grinder-hammer...all from a photo as his guide. he dropped by and put in one of his tanks in my frame and the top contour line was a match!!! unbelievable-but true. Dave is no stranger to building other bikes...from scratch-you name the high end bikes in the hobby-he's made them. we are expecting great things to come out of his shop-stay tuned! did anyone else get pictures of his work? post 'em!
p.s. guy in foreground helping Che with his Morrow is Gary Quail-the Master Wheel-Builder of Santa Cruz. incredible work-been building all my wheels for over 40 years!


----------



## Eddie_Boy

First a big thanks to @JAF/CO for hosting this wonderful annual gathering, a bike swap that most of us look forward. This meet is so fun. I bring a few stuff, not much, but for me it’s more about hanging out with the fellas. Met a couple more Cabers, bought a wheelset from @SJ_BIKER, and talked to @Che who needed some Morrow hub advice, which I then referred to Tyler @mr.cycleplane. Good to see and talk with the rest of the cabers, @mr.cycleplane, @Livmojoe, @Fonseca927, thanks Brian @island schwinn for the Schwinn script reflectors, @mrg for one set of Duro brick blackwall brick tread tires and tubs, @Jon Olson had some good stuff for sale, @LarzBahrs, @Porkchop & Applesauce, good luck with getting your prewar schwinn project, @jesus who had a killer Sacramento license plate I wanted badly, and Chris, @slick and @Jose 711 for the killer old St Christopher badge. Hung out with Fordmike a bit, learned a little more and gave advice on some cool old parts for my latest project. And to the usual local guys that I see often. What a great day for me to hang out with the fellas. I learn so much just talking with the guys. I could have stayed longer and talk more, but my wife was ready to go by 12:30 pm. Thank you Jim @JAF/CO for the two awesome chainguards, for having us, allowing to sell no charge, and for a great time browsing in one of the best vintage bike shop in our state. Always a treat.


----------



## island schwinn

Was great seeing everyone again. I achieved my goal of thinning the herd and liquidating all my parts stash. It was really hard NOT buying a bunch of stuff,but I managed,with the exception of a way cool sign from @Fonseca927 ,and the transfer of my Colson Firestone Flying Ace to him. Also moved my Mead rearsteer to a good friend, as well as my polished turd to Jim.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

After reading this thread I’m wondering if there was anyone at the swap meet that’s not on the cabe! Lmao!!


----------



## Jon Olson

Thanks Jim, wish this was twice a year! Sold 3 of my 4 bicycles and bought stuff I could probably only find at a swap like yours!
Stay safe,
Jon


----------



## tryder

Jon Olson said:


> Thanks Jim, wish this was twice a year! Sold 3 of my 4 bicycles and bought stuff I could probably only find at a swap like yours!
> Stay safe,
> JonView attachment 1705594



Do you still have your green Columbia?


----------



## Boxtubebob

Thanks Jim 
Always a great time.
Great swap, Great people 
And the wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Jon Olson

Yes, on the Columbia with the WWII wheels. I will have it at the Turlock Model A swap in January with more stuff. I will only sell it at Turlock or someone close to Turlock, Ca.
Stay safe,
Jon


----------



## Livmojoe

Awesome day. Thanks @JAF/CO and thanks everyone else. I knew most people there, but I’m also still trying to put CABE names with faces. @SJ_BIKER were you the one that bought the Morrow cabinet from me?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

No that was my neighbor to my right at the swap. I think next time I attend I'll wear a hello my name is sticker on my self.


----------



## Livmojoe

_No that was my neighbor to my right at the swap. I think next time I attend I'll wear a hello my name is sticker on my self._

Ah, gotcha. Now I know who you are. I looked at a feather guard and some rims/wheel set you had. @Eddie_Boy ended up buying the wheel set.


----------



## Jose 711

Eddie_Boy said:


> First a big thanks to @JAF/CO for hosting this wonderful annual gathering, a bike swap that most of us look forward. This meet is so fun. I bring a few stuff, not much, but for me it’s more about hanging out with the fellas. Met a couple more Cabers, bought a wheelset from @SJ_BIKER, and talked to @Che who needed some Morrow hub advice, which I then referred to Tyler @mr.cycleplane. Good to see and talk with the rest of the cabers, @mr.cycleplane, @Livmojoe, @Fonseca927, thanks Brian @island schwinn for the Schwinn script reflectors, @mrg for one set of Duro brick blackwall brick tread tires and tubs, @Jon Olson had some good stuff for sale, @LarzBahrs, and Chris, @slick and @Jose 711 for the killer old St Christopher badge. Hung out with Fordmike a bit, learned a little more and gave advice on some cool old parts for my latest project. And to the usual local guys that I see often. What a great day for me to hang out with the fellas. I learn so much just talking with the guys. I could have stayed longer and talk more, but my wife was ready to go by 12:30 pm. Thank you Jim @JAF/CO for the two awesome chainguards, for having us, allowing to sell no charge, and for a great time browsing in one of the best vintage bike shop in our state. Always a treat.



Always good to see you brother, hope you enjoy the Shelby for years to come.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

I was fortunate enough to see the little girl that got the free toy horse. Never seen a girl as excited as her when she was sitting next to her new toy in the car. Now that is good times!!


----------



## Che

SJ_BIKER said:


> I was fortunate enough to see the little girl that got the free toy horse. Never seen a girl as excited as her when she was sitting next to her new toy in the car. Now that is good times!!






@SJ_BIKER I feel bad I didn’t get to Thank the Family next to you that gifted it to my youngest granddaughter as I did not know she was gifted it until I went to the car The horse moves and makes cool movements it’s a quality toy 
sure was nice of that family I was not focused on the free deal as I was roaming and thanks for Loading up the parts I got from you
i spent all day cleaning up the S2 wheel set it’s nice & shiny now
oh besides bikes I also collect Grandkids !


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Che said:


> View attachment 1705881
> 
> @SJ_BIKER I feel bad I didn’t get to Thank the Family next to you that gifted it to my youngest granddaughter as I did not know she was gifted it until I went to the car The horse moves and makes cool movements it’s a quality toy
> sure was nice of that family I was not focused on the free deal as I was roaming and thanks for Loading up the parts I got from you
> i spent all day cleaning up the S2 wheel set it’s nice & shiny now
> oh besides bikes I also collect Grandkids !



@Che, those are my buddies, Armando and Frank.  Super cool guys.  Armando's girl and his son was there too.


----------



## Che

Eddie_Boy said:


> @Che, those are my buddies, Armando and Frank.  Super cool guys.  Armando's girl and his son was there too.



@Eddie_Boy ahh Eddie I owe you a Big Thank you as you were so helpful and connected me with Tyler and got the Wheel Rolling !
Man your a 1 stop shop for info & resources and know who has what. I was not focused as my wife was all over the place with my granddaughter all I remember was saying hello and to them as she was playing with the horse at their table then later it’s in my van !
all good people here !
Armando & Frank & Family Thank you so much


----------



## Livmojoe

Here's another "kid" with a "new" pony  😜


----------



## island schwinn

The polished turd. It lost its lights.


----------



## slick

Livmojoe said:


> Here's another "kid" with a "new" pony  😜
> 
> View attachment 1706204




The vintage cycle king himself. 

Thanks @JAF/CO for another great swap meet! The only vintage swap we have left in NorCal. The best bicycle family anyone could ever ask for. Lots of great friends, tons of great deals, and just a kickass great time. 

If you've never been to Jim's shop, you're missing out big time. No matter how many times I've been there, and its hundreds, you just never see it all. Its seriously eye candy overload. Jim's knowledge in the hobby is 2nd to none. I've learned so much from him in the past 10 years I've known him. Definitely an asset to the hobby who's skill in fabrication is 2nd to none. 

Thanks again Mr. Frazier. I can speak for everyone when I say this.... I can't wait for next years swap!! Keep it going PLEASE!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

people back east are laughing at our excitement over such a tiny swap meet. do they have bigger swaps in SoCal?

the Stockton car swap at the fairgrounds is next week, it usually has a good number of bike people selling.


----------



## Pondo

49autocycledeluxe said:


> people back east are laughing at our excitement over such a tiny swap meet. do they have bigger swaps in SoCal?
> 
> the Stockton car swap at the fairgrounds is next week, it usually has a good number of bike people selling.



I'm going to try to get to that if I'm in town, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## JAF/CO

IT’S NOT THE SIZE THAT MATTERS !


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Jim’s got it right! Never will you experience a swap meet like this one any where else! All ready looking forward to the next one! Awesome people! Awesome parts! Awesome experience! Second to none! Thanks again Jim for the hospitality!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

JAF/CO said:


> IT’S NOT THE SIZE THAT MATTERS !



🙂 true, I am already looking forward to next year.


----------



## volksboy57

JAF/CO said:


> IT’S NOT THE SIZE THAT MATTERS !



I am dead. :'D
Also it is a great excuse to see Jim and his amazing shop!


----------



## mike1117

JAF/CO said:


> IT’S NOT THE SIZE THAT MATTERS !



That's right Jim, great meet. I have known Jim for 30 years. Jim used to let me bring a few Stingrays to sell at his spaces at the Goodguy's meets in Pleasanton a long time ago. I also used to go to his swaps same place where this one was, at his shop. Been quite a while though since I have been to one of Jim's swaps. Jim also came to a July 4th show and bike ride I had at my place in Capitola over 20 years ago. It was a Stingray only show so Jim shows up with an old 20 inch tank bike with an old paperboy newspaper sack on it that he rode through the town with the rest of us, and his bike won a trophy at the show. Somewhere I had a photo of Jim riding that bike, it was cool seeing Jim on a 20 inch bike  Getting back to to the show Sunday, it is like Jim said that it is not the size that matters. I have been to all sizes swaps through the years and it is the once a year swaps like Jim's that are usually the best as some people just sell only at that same show every year and bring cool stuff they have been collecting through the year to sell at the show. Again, it was a great meet. I collect Stingray's. On Sunday I picked up a couple of early to mid 60's bikes, one red and one black which are tough to find with the original paint.  It has been a while since I have purchased seen the early ones at a swap. Also a lot of early Stingray bars, some seats, tires, and also did well selling. Thanks again Jim, a true gentleman if there ever was one.


----------



## Jon Olson

Mike,
I remember that 4th of July at your place! I remember the ride through town and the picture you took of us all lined up like “bikers”. My wife and son were 22 years younger! You used to leave your bicycle finds  at my Turlock space in January. I didn’t recognize at Jim’s swap, if you make it to Turlock I’m in CC44 (same space for over 20 years), stop and say hi!
Sorry I missed you,
Jon Olson


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Che said:


> @Eddie_Boy ahh Eddie I owe you a Big Thank you as you were so helpful and connected me with Tyler and got the Wheel Rolling !
> Man your a 1 stop shop for info & resources and know who has what. I was not focused as my wife was all over the place with my granddaughter all I remember was saying hello and to them as she was playing with the horse at their table then later it’s in my van !
> all good people here !
> Armando & Frank & Family Thank you so much



@Che, that's how we roll...we help each other out.  It was Tyler @mr.cycleplane who helped me with my first Morrow hub, and ever since I've been a fan of these coaster brakes.  When working as they should, you will love them.  

Great story on the pony and your granddaughter.  I'll reach out to you soon.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

Looks like a great swap. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle

Dagnabit, I'm less than two hours away and I had no idea this event was taking place.  Is it only once a year?  I'm new to the hobby, are there any other similar events in central California?


----------



## Boxtubebob

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Dagnabit, I'm less than two hours away and I had no idea this event was taking place.  Is it only once a year?  I'm new to the hobby, are there any other similar events in central California?



It's not the only one. It's just the best one.
Look at swap meets and rides on this site. You can find what you seek.


----------



## Livmojoe

@soddruntlestuntle There's a few Car Show / Swaps coming up in the Valley.  About an hour and half from you there's a small Manteca car show/swap this Sunday the 23rd.  Turlock Fall Swap is Sunday Nov 6th.  These are mostly car related, yet you sometimes find bicycle related items.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle

Livmojoe said:


> @soddruntlestuntle There's a few Car Show / Swaps coming up in the Valley.  About an hour and half from you there's a small Manteca car show/swap this Sunday the 23rd.  Turlock Fall Swap is Sunday Nov 6th.  These are mostly car related, yet you sometimes find bicycle related items.



Do you happen to have a link to the 11/6 swap meet?  I can't find anything online regarding that date.


----------



## Livmojoe

@soddruntlestuntle Here's the link and the flyer  https://bigturlockswap.com/


----------



## soddruntlestuntle

Livmojoe said:


> @soddruntlestuntle Here's the link and the flyer  https://bigturlockswap.com/
> 
> View attachment 1712320



Thank you!


----------

